# honda rancher 1001 miles



## CORNFED500 (May 13, 2012)

hey i got a chance to buy a 2006 honda rancher with 1001 miles looks like 850 hours owner bought new told me that was ridden in a neighborhood for the price of $2000 looks good by pictures, i am going to look at it tommorw is this too many hours/miles for a 4 wheeler to last a long time
i know these are well liked 4 wheelers but how good would this be if it looks clean


----------



## sowega hunter (May 14, 2012)

850 seems like a lot of hours for only 1001 miles.


----------



## CORNFED500 (May 14, 2012)

well i got a picture that wasn't clear, i could make out the mileage but the hours was either 85.5 or 855 so i wasn't sure


----------



## Havana Dude (May 14, 2012)

Good price if it's in good shape. You could even drop a little on a repair or 2 and still be good. Offer less and see what happens. Does anybody else make 4 wheelers??


----------



## Slug-Gunner (May 14, 2012)

CORNFED500 said:


> hey i got a chance to buy a 2006 honda rancher with 1001 miles looks like 850 hours owner bought new told me that was ridden in a neighborhood for the price of $2000 looks good by pictures, i am going to look at it tommorw is this too many hours/miles for a 4 wheeler to last a long time
> i know these are well liked 4 wheelers but how good would this be if it looks clean
> 
> well i got a picture that wasn't clear, i could make out the mileage but the hours was either 85.5 or 855 so i wasn't sure






Do some calculations.....

1001 miles divided by 850 hours = 1.78 mph..... that is a LOT OF IDLING TIME.

1001 miles divided by 85.5 hours = 11.7 mph..... which sounds a little more normal.  This means it was probably driven at MORE NORMAL SPEEDS and wasn't 'thrashed' too much.  I'd check the body and undercarriage for possible damage which might indicate 'rough usage' or 'inexperienced riders'.

Another calculation:
85.5 hours total divided by 4 hours usage at a time = 21.375 days of use, which isn't that much when you consider the year model of the ATV.  

If you do get it, the first thing to do would be to CLEAN THE FUEL TANK and CARBURETOR FLOAT BOWLS very well and dump any fuel remaining in BOTH OF THEM.  Ethanol based gas setting for long periods of time will accumulate a lot of 'moisture' and 'trash' in it.  After you do this, change the fuel filter and run "SeaFoam" in it to clean everything up in the fuel system.  If you have any "Ethanol-free" gas stations in your area use it all the time if you can.  If you have to use an ethanol based gas, adding either "Star*Tron" (Enzyme Fuel Treatment) or "Stabil" (for ethanol gas)  will help maintain your fuel system on small engines and yard equipment and help negate the effects of 'ethanol-based fuels' (fuel separation; moisture accumulation; plastic and rubber hardening and deterioration; etc.).


----------



## southgaoriginal (May 16, 2012)

doesnt sound bad at all, it will be pretty easy to tell how it was treated, check the brakes typically they are shot if it stayed in mud and water.


----------



## CORNFED500 (May 16, 2012)

well i did go get the rancher it was in great shape hardly any scratches clean under carrage it had 1001 miles 172hours great condition no fading it was a good buy in my mind


----------



## zedex (Jun 5, 2012)

When I worked for a Honda dealership, we had recalls on some Ranchers. It was for  bad welds/missing welds/ broken welds on the front control arms. We had to swap out frames. This around 2001-02 but since that time, a few more surfaced here and there. Check yours.

 Where you want to look is on the frame where the control arm mounts are welded to the frame.

 Also, write the frame number down and call your local Honda dealer to make sure all TSB and recall work has been done. Every year of them had something going on. Make sure you are up-to-date.


----------

